# Times at the track...1/8 mile



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

r/t: .832	
60ft: 2.333	
330ft: 6.585
mph: 53.56
1/8: 10.086
mph: 68.93

r/t: .687 
60ft: 2.334 
330ft: 6.587	
mph: 53.60 
1/8: 10.075 
mph: 69.29

r/t: .614
60ft: 2.359
330ft: 6.618
mph: 53.59
1/8: 10.108
mph: 69.35

Are these good for a stock specV?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well, one time at the track I ran a 15.77 and I had a 10.1 1/8th. I'd say you are around a 15.6 with those times


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That's not too bad. 

When I ran with intake and exhaust I ran 9.8s consistently but I felt it could have getten a little better if I could hook it up better.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Those are fairly consistant runs considering you drive a stick. Work on your R/T, and you could do fairly well in bracket racing.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i run a few mods on my spec v and i run a 9.4 at 77 miles per hour pretty consistently and my best time is a 9.23 at 79 it was a blast if i could leave the line consistently i could be dangerous plus i just added a wet nitrous kit to my car tonight and i was hoping to get to run it tonight but i am stuck at work well maybe on sunday i can get to see what it will do


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice runs Tek........ do u think u r shifting quick enough?
me last night.......

60' 2.36
1/8 10.05
mph 71.04

2.34
10.01
71.21

2.44 (spun)
10.02
71.31


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

those are good consistent times where do you run at


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *Nice runs Tek........ do u think u r shifting quick enough?
> me last night.......
> 
> 60' 2.36
> ...


you should be running around a 15.6 with those 1/8 times

I run around 10.1 1/8 on my 15.8 1/4 runs


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I run at Texas Motorplex in Ennis.

Well I was happy about the consistency but not happy about my 1/4 times last night. I ran all 15.5x's, my best is 15.2 which I haven't been able to hit since it was colder earlier in the year. But since its warmed up, usually I hit 15.3/15.4, so hitting 15.5's was a big disappointment.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i dont think i was shifting fast enough....i have learned more and now i will get lower


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I wanna go back to Kennedale now, to see if my 1/8 times there compare to Ennis. I got my launches locked down now.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i will try at angleton on friday to see if the knock sensor and nitrous make much of a difference i probabley wont use very much only 40 shot or so i dont want to start out too hard.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have noticed that the times are drastically by the launch especially on this car. You should be able to get your 60fts down to around 2.2s.

I just ran my car again this past Friday w/I/H/E and ran a best of 9.68 @74mph and that was with ~2.2 60ft. I was doing those same 60fts with just I/E. My new goal is to hit 9.5 so I am going to see how the car does with my 18s and better tires opposed to the stockers cause going up slightly larger shouldn't be that much of a difference. I think the better tires should help out a bit.

I think you could dip into the 9s possibly with a lower 60ft personally.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

OneFastStanza said:


> *I have noticed that the times are drastically by the launch especially on this car. You should be able to get your 60fts down to around 2.2s.
> 
> I just ran my car again this past Friday w/I/H/E and ran a best of 9.68 @74mph and that was with ~2.2 60ft. I was doing those same 60fts with just I/E. My new goal is to hit 9.5 so I am going to see how the car does with my 18s and better tires opposed to the stockers cause going up slightly larger shouldn't be that much of a difference. I think the better tires should help out a bit.
> 
> I think you could dip into the 9s possibly with a lower 60ft personally. *


don't run with the 18s, it'll make you slower.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

not necessarily.... if he has better tires, then he might do better seeing as how generally and 18" wheel is wider than a 17" wheel and he can hookup better and better his 60'.

And I completely agree... it's all about the launch and the 60'.

Right Kev?


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Well the strange thing is even when I hit 1/8 of 9.8, my 60's were still the same 2.3xx. 

I'll go all out next time I go to the track, because my mph was up there just my times were off. I think its because I babied into 3rd so I wouldn't missshift. I'll see what up Thurs.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *Well the strange thing is even when I hit 1/8 of 9.8, my 60's were still the same 2.3xx.
> 
> I'll go all out next time I go to the track, because my mph was up there just my times were off. I think its because I babied into 3rd so I wouldn't missshift. I'll see what up Thurs. *


Better not misshift when you race me


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

anyone want to race me


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i am going to temple for a weekend soon i just am not sure which one when and where do you race i would like to go and see other cars like mine run i am tired of getting lined up next to prostock cars when i am test and tuning it just makes me look stupid and thats that my car is pretty fast, but i really like to line up next to mustang gt's all they see is the tail lights and now ive got nitrous damn i cant wait to run it, i tested the nitrous on the street yesterday with only a 20 shot and i couldnt believe what it did


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *anyone want to race me *


No!


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

why not what did i do


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

BlueBOB = spec hater #1 with way to much knowledge of the car! 

you've got way to much... i'll play with my spec guys but not you!


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

its all fun and games you dont know i could miss a gear and then you would win i really dont think my car is that fast i really want more. i sold nissans and a maxima is fast it doesnt have all the wheel hop and loss of traction that my spec v has, i still cant beat those damn crx's at my local track i am really not sure what they are running but a 3 friends run the same kind of car and the all run about 8.5 in the eighth it drives me sick. any have any idea how a crx can get that fast what is that quarter time like a 12 something damn there fast


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *its all fun and games you dont know i could miss a gear and then you would win i really dont think my car is that fast i really want more. i sold nissans and a maxima is fast it doesnt have all the wheel hop and loss of traction that my spec v has, i still cant beat those damn crx's at my local track i am really not sure what they are running but a 3 friends run the same kind of car and the all run about 8.5 in the eighth it drives me sick. any have any idea how a crx can get that fast what is that quarter time like a 12 something damn there fast *


there is a group called MACHINE around here that are a bunch of supercharged civics.... wouldn't be surprised if he was SC'ed or turbo'ed... or one BIG bottle!


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

well i havent seen one go boom yet but you never know if you use nitrous right it can really be help ful, but damn how much nitrous would cause a crx to run mid 8 in the 8th it is really pissing me off if i run a 9.4 really consistently and i run a 50 shot should i get down to them or not i really wouldnt think so but if i shoot a 50 shot and get my 60 foot time down i might be there, what


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *well i havent seen one go boom yet but you never know if you use nitrous right it can really be help ful, but damn how much nitrous would cause a crx to run mid 8 in the 8th it is really pissing me off if i run a 9.4 really consistently and i run a 50 shot should i get down to them or not i really wouldnt think so but if i shoot a 50 shot and get my 60 foot time down i might be there, what *


your 50 shot should get you maybe high 8s or low 9s. I wanna see you run that.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

well i am running a 9.4 now and a 9.24 when i get a real good launch so i was really hoping to get into the 8's so i at least have a chance


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *well i am running a 9.4 now and a 9.24 when i get a real good launch so i was really hoping to get into the 8's so i at least have a chance *


if you ran a 9.24 without that NOS, you'll hit 8s easy. As long as you get traction


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i will be damn glad to see it run against those damn crx's nissan kicks hondas ass


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

chances are the crx's simply had an engine swap and then all the NA mods (i/h/e/p, cams, etc). Those cars are light as hell, and with a gsr swap and the bolt-ons they can be very very quick.


----------

